# WiFi Connectivity Issues with Pace 4111n Modem/Router



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I'd really appreciate any help you guys can give on the issue...I'm at my wits end at this point...









So anyway, about a month ago my old 2wire modem pretty much kicked the bucket for good (after about 4 years of more or less dedicated service with the occasional hiccup here and there, I was kind of saddened yet relieved) and I was left without internet for a few days. I contacted my ISP with the issue, and after a bunch of failed restart attempts on their end (I told them the damn thing was dead already, but they were insistent on making sure I wasn't bs'ing them) they finally relented and decided to send me their new Pace 4111n router/modem.

A few days later, low and behold, I had a new Pace and guess what? IT HAD WIFI!!









The reason why this came as such an interesting surprise was because my old 2Wire that my ISP had originally provided us with was simply a modem with no router/wifi capabilities on it. In order to bypass the lack of Wifi, I had to purchase a Netgear N300 router and had it hooked up to the 2Wire for years with no connectivity issues.
Anyway, with the new Pace in hand, I put my old Netgear away and plugged the new baby in....and here is where things kinda went downhill....
Now...my old set up was kinda strange...I used to have the 2Wire modem hooked up to the Netgear router and in between had a Grandstream HT502 Voip phone adapter plugged in (we have the need in my household for long distance phone service, and in order to have a more economical option, purchased a separate service with a different company that provided the Grandstream. I should mention that the set up we use to have was put in place by someone from the company, and that I had no hand in putting it together that way). For years, this set up worked fine with no issues, but as soon as the Pace 4111n came into play with the Grandstream in tow behind it, my Wifi connectivity basically went down the crapper.









After about a week with random signal drops and Wifi connection issues, I decided to call my ISP back and describe the situation to them. What has followed since then has been a ridiculous back and forth with various "technical support" people basically insisting in guiding me through the typical reset process of the Pace, different variations of "just unplug it from your power source for a bit and see if that works," or my favorite "just get a longer cable and keep the Grandstream and the Pace far away from each other so that the Grandstream doesn't interfere with the WiFi radio signal." 
Now please, keep in mind that I pretty much had already tried ALL of this (and more) prior to speaking with "technical support" and the fact that that's basically all the advice they've been able to offer is just dismaying.

So here I am, turning to the net for help on this matter...hope someone out there has something better than "unplug and replug and see if that works" to offer in terms of help.

-PhantomRaven

P.S- A couple of other specifying notes for those who might need some more info on the subject:

-After my last conversation with tech support, which happened today, I finally got someone to guide me through fiddling around with the Pace. We managed to change the Wireless Channel to Ch 11 on a 20MHz range along with confirming the connection type as a PPP0E setting. So far, I've had no issues, but right after I hung up with them, I had to revert to my old system of disconnecting from the WiFi and reconnecting in order to get my signal working again.

-My doggy Wifi issues usually would start like this: I'd start up my laptop (which is set up to log in to my home WiFi signal automatically) and right away, I'd notice the typical yellow triangle symbol over the network icon indicating "limited or no connectivity." At this point, I would usually have to disconnect and then reconnect to start it working again. This would usually keep it working for a couple of hours, sometimes less, at which point after I would have to disconnect from WiFi and then connect again. Sometimes the network icon symbol wouldn't even show anything was wrong, yet Firefox would fail to load anything and would just give me a "This website has timed out" or "This page is taking too long to load" page instead.

-My original investigation of the issue had me suspecting that perhaps it was my laptop that was the problem. I use a Toshiba Satellite Pro to connect to my WiFi and do several things on it, but after getting several other people in my household to connect on their various devices (ranging from everything from HP laptops, to Kindle, to even an Ipod touch at one point), the problem persisted on their end as well.

-At any one time, the most devices connected to our WiFi are usually only three at most....most days its only just one.

-All devices used, with the exception of the Ipod Touch, run on Windows 7 and are up to date as far as I'm aware.

Thank in advance to ANYONE that can provide some REAL help on the subject!


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, so here's the situation...

Ever since I received a new *Pace 4111n modem/router combo* to replace an old fried* 2wire modem *from my ISP, I've been having some SERIOUSLY annoying issues with my WiFi connectivity. 

I've talked with what feels like SEVERAL "technical support" people through my ISP, and up until the last young lady I talked to, they've been less than helpful (the best advice they offer is to reset the Pace or to try the old "plug and unplug" option :down. My last conversation with the young lady in question led to her suggesting that perhaps my Voip Router was the problem, but other than pointing out the Voip Router as the possible culprit, I was left with no real solution to the issue.

My original connection (back when I still had the functioning 2Wire) had my *2Wire Modem* set up with the *Grandstream Ht502 *Voip Router in between it and a *Netgear N300 WiFi Router*.

Essentially, the following set up:

*2Wire Modem===>Grandstream HT502===>Netgear N300 *

Now, I feel I need to point out that I did not set up the devices this way, our long distance service provider did. Despite that, all devices worked fine in tandem for years up until the 2Wire kicked the bucket for good. After we received the Pace 4111n however, and after a little tinkering to figure out how all the connections would go, we removed the Netgear N300 (since the Pace 4111n is a router/modem combo anyway with WiFi) and left the Pace 4111n and the Grandstream Voip router to their own devices.

All worked fine, for a bit....and then the connectivity issues began. It seems the Pace will randomly drop its WiFi signal, or our laptops and other devices will detect a signal but will refuse to work and will show a "Limited" or "Not Connected" signal over the network icon. Sometimes the network icon will falsely indicate that all is well with the signal, yet when I use any of my installed browsers it will show the typical "Cannot find server" or "This page is taking too long to load" pages instead.

After talking to a few people, it has been suggested that perhaps I might to add my old Netgear N300 WiFi Router back into the mix to solve the issue, but I'm hoping that maybe a less cumbersome solution may be out there that I've yet to hear. The whole purpose of the upgrade (other than to resolve the issue with the dead 2Wire modem) was to have LESS bulky devices in play in order to have things work properly...but if it means the cost of a good WiFi connection in return, it just might not be worth it. 

Anyway, at this point, I'd appreciate any suggestions or solutions anyone out there might have to solve my little dilemma...after a month of trying to figure it all out I'm seriously at my wits end now!

Also, a few other points out there in case it might help anyone with generating some solutions:

*My current ISP* (and the one's I've been fighting back and forth with for some USEFUL answers)*:* Juno/Netgear

*Devices in Use with WiFi:* On any given day, usually just one laptop and maybe an Ipod Touch. At max capacity, usually three laptops might be in play

*Operating System:* All devices in question, with the exception of any Kindles or Ipod Touch devices, run on Windows 7 and are up to date as far as drivers and the over all system are concerned.
*
Other solutions attempted:* Aside from rebooting the Pace 4111n a few times on my own and via "Technical Support" guidance, I recently was guided into changing the Wireless Channel on the Pace to Ch 11 on a 20MHz range along with confirming the connection type as a PPP0E setting. This worked fine for most of the day, but later during the evening I was back at square one with the usual doggy WiFi issues.

Any help anyone could offer would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks ahead of time!

-PhantomRaven13


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The problem is only with Wi-Fi; no problem with devices connected by ethernet to the Pace?

What (IPv4) LAN subnet is the Pace using and what is the Grandstream using? If they are the same that possibly is the cause of the problem.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> The problem is only with Wi-Fi; no problem with devices connected by ethernet to the Pace?
> 
> What (IPv4) LAN subnet is the Pace using and what is the Grandstream using? If they are the same that possibly is the cause of the problem.
> 
> Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


As far as I'm aware, all devices are functioning as they should. All connections to the Pace are relatively new and all Ethernet cables are no older than maybe 3 years.

Now...as for the issue of what the LAN subnet might be for either device, at this point I honestly have no clue how I would go about finding it on either device.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll take that as a 'yes' to "The problem is only with Wi-Fi; no problem with devices connected by ethernet to the Pace?".

Do your phones include a 2.4 GHz cordless?


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I'll take that as a 'yes' to "The problem is only with Wi-Fi; no problem with devices connected by ethernet to the Pace?".
> 
> Do your phones include a 2.4 GHz cordless?


Yeah...just the WiFi as far as anyone can tell, and yeah we have a couple of cordless phones around here, but I doubt that's the issue. Like I posted before, we had no issues with WiFi connectivity when we were running the signal through our old Netgear N300...it's only since the Pace got involved that the issues started.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And you're using the same channel?


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

I honestly have no clue if they are or how to even figure that out really.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For when you are having the problem: Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> For when you are having the problem: Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


Ok, so I gave in against my better judgement and downloaded said Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, like suggested. Right off the bat my Avast AntiVirus program goes nuts with constant "Threat Detected and blocked" messages after the installation goes through!

I managed to snap a screen shot of what is being asked for, but then had to spend the better part of the day removing and scrubbing my registries and what not clean of the adware and malware threats I was getting though Avast.

If I was going to be given suggestions out of spite that are just going to infect my computer with harmful programs and applications, I would be better off looking else where!

Not cool man...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what problems you're having with Avast and/or malware but they have nothing to do with Xirrus.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I don't know what problems you're having with Avast and/or malware but they have nothing to do with Xirrus.


When installing the program in question (Xirrus), right away I noticed the installation of a program called Neurowise (a *KNOWN* adware program that seems to like installing itself as a bundle in *free software*, like *Xirrus*). I was given no prompt during the installation of Xirrus asking to opt out of installing this annoying adware program, so when it went through Avast responded in kind to the threat. Ive spent all of last night and part of today dealing with the issues this installation brought on and can most assured you that Xirrus was indeed the culprit. Perhaps the issue is with the source of the download and not Xirrus itself, but either way what's done is done in that respect.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the site was hijacked or something, 'cause I and many others have downloaded it w/o issue. Sorry you ran into so much trouble.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its ok...turns out it sort of worked out a bit in my favor...
The issue with the Xirrus adware dilemma started with a download from CNET...which apparently, after some research, is now no longer a trusted source for program downloads like it once was. I read up on a lot of complaints from people stating that they too were bombarded with adware and bloatware issues after downloading programs off of their site. Not. Cool. :/
Of course, after that I gave myself a good swift palm to the face, called a friend who's pretty good at dealing with virus/spyware/adware issues in general to help out, and in turn got my doggy WiFi issues solved.
After a good computer scrub down and the "all clear" was given, we dealt with the WiFi issue pretty quickly...turns out all I needed to do was hook up my Netgear N300 router back into the Grandstream===>Pace 4111n equation. 
Everything is a bit bulky again (something I kinda wanted to avoid since the Pace is supposed to be a modem/router WiFi combo and should've removed the need for the Netgear altogether), but since the Granstream HT502 VoiP adapter is involved and kinda annoyingly necessary in my home I guess its a small aesthetic price to pay for a good functioning WiFi signal. 
Its been a couple of hours since we hooked everything together again, and so far I haven't had the need to disconnect/connect to my WiFi signal to refresh it, nor have I gotten the usual pesky "Firefox cannot find address" or "This site is too busy and has timed out" pages whenever I surf the web. The signal is good (running faster than before actually), and I haven't seen the annoying yellow triangle appear over the network icon since we hooked everything up.
I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that all is well (and that I don't have to go into the Netgear box OR the Pace and do all the complicated reset stuff I was told I might need to do by my ISP's tech support for them to function correctly with each other), but I think the issue is FINALLY solved.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I hope everything stays working for you; you've certainly gone through plenty of grief to get to this point and deserve a break.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I hope everything stays working for you; you've certainly gone through plenty of grief to get to this point and deserve a break.


Thanks for the well wishes, but it seems my WiFi network is acting of its own accord again. 

I've posted a forum topic on the issue, but maybe you can help me out with this?

It seems the other night, when I started my computer, my WiFi showed signal but no access to the internet. When I opened my browser, the gateway page for my Pace opened and indicated a "router behind router detected" error message. Long story short, it then proceeded to force me to put a device in my network in something called "DMZPlus Mode." I'm pretty sure the device in question is my Grandstream HT502 VoiP adapter, and while my WiFi seems to be working again, I think my long distance phone (which is connected to the Grandstream precisely for this reason) isn't working the way its supposed to anymore. I mean, I can still hear a dial tone, but when I dial to communicate with my relatives in another country, all I get is a busy signal. I'm not sure if this is an issue with the Grandstream, or perhaps an issue with their phone company abroad.

I'm starting to think that perhaps the way my network is connected might be the problem, I'm enclosing a quick diagram I made on paint that illustrates how everything is connected in my home network. Perhaps maybe you can shed some light on the subject?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not much is making sense to me (meaning the issues; not complaining about your descriptions). Suspicious about the reliability of that modem/router.


----------



## PhantomRaven13 (Aug 13, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Not much is making sense to me (meaning the issues; not complaining about your descriptions). Suspicious about the reliability of that modem/router.


Yeah, well my only issue currently seems to be with the VoiP adapter...I can't seem to get a call through. All I get is a busy signal and that only started to become an issue after the Pace 4111n forced me to put the VoiP adapter in that DNZPlus mode.

And trust me, I share in your suspicions about the modem/router....this is what I've been trying to convince my ISP of for weeks, but they insist that the issue is the VoiP adapter and that I should probably put the Pace in bridge mode for the network to work correctly (this was the last suggestion given to me by my ISP...BEFORE I broke down on my own and had a friend reconnect my network the way I had it before when my old 2wire was in place of the PACE).

*Sigh* I never thought I'd miss having a 2wire around...but at least things were working as they're supposed to without any interference of any kind.


----------

